# Decorating and presentation of your food



## riquisimo (Oct 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell me of any book names I can use as a reference whenit comes to decorate your food as for: private sit down dinner party,buffet, etc.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Martha Stewart's cookbooks have great pix of both buffet and tabletop decorations. they are timeless.


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

Food Art - garnishing made easy, by John Gargone.... is a decent "basic" for making garnishes. I gives you some basic techiniques and tips, but use your imagination...


----------

